# Frage über SPS - Kenntnisse



## waldy (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
z.B. wenn ich lese eine Stelleangebot asl Energieelektroniker , oft steht in Beschreibung  drin:
"Wir erwarten von Ihnen:
Sehr gute SPS - Kenntnisse ( Siemens S5 und S7)"


Frage- wie Tief oder wie Gut mussen schon SPS Kenntnisse bei einer Energieelektroniker vorhanden sein ?
Weil normaleweise Energieelektroniker muss schon was wiessen über S7  - aber trotztem ist keine Richtiger Programmierer von S7 ( dafür muss man schon Richtig lernen SPS).


Frage - wie weit muss man SPS S7 lernen für energieelektroniker?
Und was erwarten Betriebsfirmen in diese Bereich (SPS) von Elektriker?

gruß waldy


----------



## da_kine (11 Oktober 2005)

Ich denke da geht es meistens darum, dass du in der Lage bist eine Steuerung zu Verstehen, und evtl. zu wartungszwecken o.Ä. auch kleine Veränderungen darin vorzunehmen.

(Lass dich da aber an keiner von meinen Anlagen erwischen) :twisted: 

MFG

Markus


----------



## waldy (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort.

"  dass du in der Lage bist eine Steuerung zu Verstehen, und evtl. zu wartungszwecken o.Ä. auch kleine Veränderungen darin vorzunehmen." - ja, das ist klar, aber die Frage wie Tief muss man das verstehen?

Bei einem Gespräch in eine Leifirma mir hat gesagt, das es ist genug, wenn ich kann eine SPS Modul an Spannungsversorgung anschliessen 


Ich habe schon was probiert selber SPS lernen, und ich würde sagen, das Bereich in S7 ist zimliech Groß.

Was steht auf internetseite von Simens als PFD  Datai - das ist für mich ( nach meine Vertandnis )nur eine Oberfläche oder eine kleine Teil von S7 Steuerung.

gruß waldy


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Oktober 2005)

Die Erwartungen der Firmen wird wohl sehr unterschiedlich sein, aber ich denke es reicht aus, wenn man in der Lage ist, Querverweise zu benutzen und grob weiß, was eine Zuweisung, UND, OR ist. Dann kann man schon per Telefon, I-Net einiges reißen.

Es gibt aber auch Firmen, die möchten, dass die halbe Produktion umgestellt wird, siehe Beiträge von unserm Mitglied "die_Inst".

Grundsätzlich schreiben die Firmen immer gern viel in ihre Anzeigen, keine Sorge deswegen. Immer ran an den Speck, die werden dann schon eine Aussage treffen.

pt


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Waldy,

Du solltest auf jeden Fall in der Lage sein eine vorhandene SPS hardwaretechnisch zu verstehen.
d.h., Du defekte Teile auswechseln oder Teile erweitern.
Dazu gehören Kenntnisse über die Hardwarekonfiguration bei S7 oder die steckplatzorientierte Aufteilung von S5.

Du solltest ein vorhandenes Programm in den einzelnen Programmieroberflächen (AWL, FUP, KOP) verstehen können.
- binäre Verknüpfungen
- Timer
- Counter usw.

Änderungen im Programm solltest Du eigenständig durchführen können.
d.h. Erweiterungen von Programmteilen und auch Erstellung von neuen Programmen.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es sich nicht um sehr komplexe Programme handelt, die Du neu erstellst.Deine Hauptaufgabe in einem Produktionsbetrieb ist ja die Instandhaltung/Felersuche/elektrische Arbeiten.
Bist du im Anlagenbau tätig, wirst Du erleben, dass du bei Montageeinsätzen die Programme, die im Voraus von einem Vollzeitprogrammierer erstellt wurden, verstehen must, inbetrieb nimmst und beu Bedarf ändern musst.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldy (11 Oktober 2005)

Hi bei meine letzte Vorstellungsgespräch ( wo habe ich absage dann bekommen) die Leute wolten von mir haben:
- VisualBasic
- Steuerungen (SPS S7 300er Reihe) ,  aber damit solte ich über SPS S 7 fast 100 % wiessen, damit könnte ihc ganze anlage programmieren. Ich habe gesagt, das ich von S7 nur ca. 30 % wiess (für mich besser eine Wahrheit sagen, als dann dumme gesicht machen:   )
- und dazu musste ich Win AC wiessen.

na ja, ich weis nciht, ob soche Kenntnisse haben alle andere Energielektroniker -  aber ich war sehr dumm dafür und wuste das nicht 

gruß waldy


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Oktober 2005)

Das ist auch keine Energieanlagenelektroniker Stelle mehr. Ich würde sagen, der Personalchef oder wer auch immer hat keine Ahnung.

pt


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Waldy,

solche Anforderungen an einen Energieelektoniker zu stellen sind für mich eine Frechheit.
Hier geht es eindeutig darum, die Personalkosten für einen Techniker oder Ingenieur zu sparen.

Es ist immer das Gleiche

Alter unter 30
20 Jahre Berufserfahrung
200% Flexibilität
Reisebereitschaft
5 Fremdsprachen in Wort und Schrift
muss alles wissen und können
hat kleine Lohnansprüche

 :evil: 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldy (11 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

" Hardwarekonfiguration bei S7 oder die steckplatzorientierte Aufteilung von S5." - in meine kleine Proekte waren immer nur bis 3 Baugruppen eingebaut worden.
Weil ich zähle:
1
2
3
 mehr kann ich nicht 
gruß waldy


----------



## cmm1808 (11 Oktober 2005)

Ja,Ja

habe im 1.Jahr mit einer Baugruppe angefangen.

Chef hat gesagt " guter Mann"

in 2. Jahr durfte ich 2 Baugruppen einbauen (nach sehr viel Übung)

aber heute, nach 12 Jahren habe ich nicht mehr genug Finger zum Abzählen.
 :lol: 

Christian


----------



## EisenWolf (20 Oktober 2005)

*SPS Kentnisse*

Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !! und Guten Morgen .

Ich will ja nicht böse sein und meine Rechtschreibung lasse ich auch nochmal
von meinem PC Prüfen aber Deutsch Schreiben sollte man schon oder ist das 
verarsche ??????????????????????????    :shock:   

Ansonsten solltest du auch was mit DB´s und Globalem DB´s anfangen können, aber nicht unbedingt  in Hochsprach Tippen .
100% schaft auch kein Diplom Arbeiter das habe ich auch schon erlebt das man an einfachen sachen verrecken kann.

Ansonsten meine dev. beachten.

mfg Mdt Mechatroniker und SPS Narr


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Oktober 2005)

*Re: SPS Kentnisse*



			
				EisenWolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !! :!:  und  :!: Guten Morgen .
> 
> Ich will ja nicht böse sein und meine Rechtschreibung lasse ich auch nochmal
> von meinem PC  :!: Prüfen  :!: aber  :!: Deutsch  :!: Schreiben sollte man schon  :!: oder ist das
> ...




Guten Morgen,

sei nicht böse, aber ich kann nicht anders.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## EisenWolf (25 Oktober 2005)

*Rechtschreibung*

Kein Problem ,versuche mir ja mühe zu geben aber manchmal ist das sehr auffällig.
Vorallem nach den ganzen REVORMEN weiß ich auch nicht wie wo oder was richtig ist.


----------



## cmm1808 (25 Oktober 2005)

O.K,

bin ja auch nicht besser.
 :lol: 

Gruß
Christian


----------

